# workouts without weights



## sinaloa4ever (Dec 23, 2015)

hey Guys, 

i hope to start training Again after about a year away from the gym, and 6 months away from training overrall. 

i am currently 6'2 and around 110 kilos, or about 244 Pounds. i am eating as clean as i can at the moment. I am around 18 percent bodyfat, so my first course of action will be cardio and hatha to stretch out my muscles and fascia. 

it is a long road back.........what exercises do the personal trainers recommend for such a long break away from training. 

BTW I am a certified personal trainer, but I was hoping some of the experienced trainers could chime in with some advice.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 23, 2015)

Where were you certified? Just curious. 

Can you recomp without weights; I suppose. But it's definitely not going to be ideal. Heavy compound barbell movements burn a crapload of calories, and build muscle. Which burns more calories. It's a wonderful cycle.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 23, 2015)

Like ts said barbell work, heavy compounds will lay your foundation. Then you can do some accessory work depending on what your goals are.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 23, 2015)

I would take long breaks as a kid I would always get myself going again by doing push ups and crunches before bed (I would sub planks now)  if your just going to be working with out weight nothing beats pull ups in my book. So push-ups , planks , pull ups and dips . (I'm a not a trainer I just play one on web forums )


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 23, 2015)

Your post asked for "workouts without weights" if I'm reading you properly.

If so, this is the program we used when I trained Thai as a test of strength & conditioning. The workout was originally designed by a Mate who was also a SEAL. Goal was to complete these exercises in 30 minutes or less. We used it at the end of class in place of running, did it prolly 2-3x per week in addition to skill training.

UPPER BODY

REGULAR PUSH-UPS: Pyramid up to 12 and back to 1.

Pyramiding means you do 1 pushup, stand up, then drop back down and do 2 pushups, etc. Work your way to 12 reps. Then work your way back down from the top.

TRICEPS/DIAMOND PUSH-UPS: Until failure.

Diamond pushups are done with your hands touching directly underneath your sternum. Turning your fingers "out" while keeping your thumbs touching (it'll look like you're making a W with your hands) will ensure that your arms will stay close to your torso during the exercise. Do as many as you can for one set.

PULL-UPS*:

REGULAR GRIP: Pyramid to 5 and back to 1.

NARROW GRIP: Pyramid to 5 and back to 1.

WIDE GRIP: Pyramid to 5 and back to 1.

DIPS:
4 sets of 10

LOWER BODY

SHOOTFIGHTING/HINDU SQUATS: 4 sets of 25

- Alternated with - 

BOOT-STRAPPERS: 4 sets of 25

LUNGES: 4 sets of 20

AB WORK

CRUNCHES: 20

Lie flat on your back with your feet tucked in approximately 8-10 inches from your butt. Imagine pulling your bottom rib directly to your hip. 

SIDE CRUNCHES: 20

From the original crunch position just roll your knees to one side while keeping your shoulder blades flat on the ground. Using your abs pull your shoulder blades evenly off the ground for each rep.

SIT AND TUCKS: 10

Check out the Sitting V-Up in the Exercises section and start in position 1. Bending your legs, tuck your knees into your chest then extend them back to position 1. 

SIT AND TUCKS EACH CHEEK: 10

Tilt your body and balance on one butt cheek then continue the motion. 

V-UPS: 10

FLUTTER KICKS: 25

Lie flat on your back and place your hands underneath your butt. Press the small of your back into the ground and raise your feet 6 inches. The first motion is one leg swinging up until your foot is almost over your crotch then, as it descends, the other leg is on the way up. 

6-INCH CRUNCHES: 10

Lie flat on your back and place your hands underneath your butt. Press the small of your back into the ground and raise your feet 6 inches. Keeping your chin tucked to your chest, pull your bottom rib to your hip and relax for each rep but don't put your feet down until you're finished.


----------



## bigben66 (Dec 23, 2015)

Why don't you gatecrash some 'full body' circuit training bootcamps in your neighbourhood?

A lot of the stations they use will be bodyweight only exercises, and the odd ones that do have weights will be light weights anyway.

This will be a great way or 'priming' all the major muscle groups ready for when you can return to full action again.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 23, 2015)

I misread the title lol ... Nablesavages work out looks good though, throw in some pikes and planks and your good. Resistance bands are good and even better is suspension trainers, if you have access.


----------



## snake (Dec 23, 2015)

Glad you're getting back into it. Everything will return in a few months depending on where you were at. Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a few books on bodyweight programs and i can list them when i get home next week


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 24, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Your post asked for "workouts without weights" if I'm reading you properly.
> 
> If so, this is the program we used when I trained Thai as a test of strength & conditioning. The workout was originally designed by a Mate who was also a SEAL. Goal was to complete these exercises in 30 minutes or less. We used it at the end of class in place of running, did it prolly 2-3x per week in addition to skill training.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro! Going to email this to myself and use when traveling ...


----------



## youngnjacked4ever (Dec 24, 2015)

i had to change my screenname after not being able to login to my account. 

i just got out of prison, so that is the reason for the absense from weight training. i should be able to get back into the gym. i am in a psychiatric hospital for rehab of psychotic violence.(i stabbed someone 13 times)

so yeah, i will have plenty of time on my hands when i get out of this rehab Facility. i am here for up to 5 years for probation.

BTW I am in denmark. Aalborg to be exact...............


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 24, 2015)

Only 13 times........ Newb !!!!


----------



## thqmas (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey dude, It's nice you want to get back to training. I advise to you to perform this course for 4 weeks every day:

10*4 stabs to the throat super-seted with stabs to the lungs.
10*4 "stabaroo" (you know, double stab, stab, stab).

For now you can use a plastic fork or spoon, it's just for practice right? No need for the flashy scissors you used back then.

This will do. Remember to cover your eyes so you wont get blood in them.

Edit: Now seriously. What NbleSavage outlined looks bad-ass. try that if you have the time for it. Doing physical activity will help you and improve you mentally as well. Good luck and be safe.


----------

